# Schmeared Model # Help



## Wimpy (Feb 17, 2021)

MTD 8/26 was just given to my new son in law. As you can see #'s are schmeared, and no hits on my guessing. Orange in color, paints roached but was fully serviced this past fall and has only an hour on it. Starts good and runs smooth. Nice project for him and my daughter. Would appreciate any info.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Probably a Yard Machines .... probably 8 HP Tecumseh ..

What is it you are looking for?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If that bucket is an indication of the rest of the machine, I would say you have some serious work if you plan on restoring it. I would imagine the bushings/bearings need looking at, as well as the cutting edge and skid shoes.

Looks like it had a hard life, and stored out in the elements year round.

You may want to just clean, prime and paint what you can.


----------



## Wimpy (Feb 17, 2021)

Complete model # for parts and manual.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

The engine will have its own serial number s ... probably stamped in the recoil cover on that model, or possibly a tag.

Usually just searching MTD / Yard Machines 826 will bring up a number of sites containing the schematic for that machine, with part numbers.


----------



## Wimpy (Feb 17, 2021)

Actually it's not, surface no bubbling/pitting. Blast will prep it fine. Like I said ran smooth. No problem fixing anything, if I can make a Chinook fly I can repair a thrower.


----------



## Wimpy (Feb 17, 2021)

Would the 1995 date it ?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If you can repair a helicopter, you certainly have the ability for a blower maintenance for sure.

Usually identifying the engine will give you a pretty close time the machine was made, if it is the original engine on it.

It appears you have a majority of the numbers ... many times the model is the same beginning on many machines


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

From the MTD site, it states Model # will begin with 31 on 2 stage snow blowers .......


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

That would probably make that Model # 317E64OF352 (probably a year of 1997 ?)


----------



## Wimpy (Feb 17, 2021)

Appreciate the info.


----------



## Wimpy (Feb 17, 2021)

I'll post what I come up with.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

This looks awful close, seems to be the only model# ending in '352' I can find so far. May have begun in '92 and yours is a '95, I dunno.





__





MTD Snowblower | 312-640F352 | eReplacementParts.com


Need to fix your 312-640F352 (1992) Snowblower? Use our part lists, interactive diagrams, accessories and expert repair advice to make your repairs easy.




www.ereplacementparts.com


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

I see 317E640F352 

Serial number says August 07, 1996, so 1997 product in stores

PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment

MTD 317E610E000 OWNER'S MANUAL Pdf Download | ManualsLib


----------



## Wimpy (Feb 17, 2021)

Yup,yup and yup. That rabbit hole wasn't so bad. Ended up in the same place onebolt. Figured I'd be using that manual, but it's dated now, the fifth of eleven #'s in the serial tells me it's a 96. Have my paperwork together now, gonna kroil the hardware while I look at a disassembly plan. My daughter(mechanical engineer) is gonna be my helper on this one and do most of the wrenching. It's hers now, she should know what makes it run. We're looking forward to it. Thanks all, knew it wouldn't take long. Sea ya soon


----------



## Wimpy (Feb 17, 2021)

Oh, by the way--
Tech's build'm to fly
mechanics keep'm flying
That always ruffles some hookers feathers
Onwards and upwards


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Wimp,

Glad to assist ... great proect for your daughter ... it is always good to know how things operate, makes repairs and maintenance so much easier ... keep us updated with photos if you can ... we are always around if you have any questions we might be able to help with.


----------

